# Midora Vs Buhan



## jay6572 (Jan 6, 2017)

the battle takes place in a abandoned planet
Both of them Bloodlusted

Who takes it?


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 6, 2017)

Midora can copy his regen, there's basically nothing Buuhan can do here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 6, 2017)

Kaant still can't stop wanking Toriko.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Divell (Jan 6, 2017)

Except absorb him. Gonna go with Buuhan here for having far more destructive power.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 6, 2017)

there are 2 reason Midora is winning here, It isn't because of his regen or copy ability.

Speed advantage if this is the manga version of buuhan which is normally what we would use.... and that hax he has that came from Ichirou.

If this is anime version of Buuhan well the speed advantage is reverse and Midora is going to get raped..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Jan 6, 2017)

Food Luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Divell (Jan 6, 2017)

Aren't DBZ characters reacting to FTL ki blast since Piccolo busted a moon?


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 6, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> there are 2 reason Midora is winning here, It isn't because of his regen or copy ability.
> 
> Speed advantage if this is the manga version of buuhan which is normally what we would use.... and that hax he has that came from Ichirou.
> 
> If this is anime version of Buuhan well the speed advantage is reverse and Midora is going to get raped..



Manga Buuhan could just do what Kid Buu did to Earth and use a large AOE attack to blow up the abandoned planet Midora and himself along with it, and then regenerate afterwards.

Also. I'm not sure what kind of affect Minority World would have on a being like Buu. Buu doesn't have any vital organs to speak of.


----------



## Divell (Jan 6, 2017)

And Buu can always transform him in chocolate.


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 6, 2017)

Divell said:


> And Buu can always transform him in chocolate.



That technique doesn't have large enough AOE. Midora'd be able to dodge it.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 6, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Buu doesn't have any vital organs to speak of.



Minority world effect is not limited to Vital organs.


From what I remember it should be able to do something to Buuhan that could revert him to a weaker form...


----------



## Divell (Jan 6, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> That technique doesn't have large enough AOE. Midora'd be able to dodge it.


Wouldn't most DBZ high tiers like Gohan be faster due to Piccolo blowing a moon from earth, in seconds?


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 6, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Minority world effect is not limited to Vital organs.
> 
> 
> From what I remember it should be able to do something to Buuhan that could revert him to a weaker form...



Any form of Buu is casually star level + though. 

And btw what're your thoughts on the part of my post where I mentioned Buuhan should be able to win this by just doing what Kid Buu did? Do you agree that it'd work?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 6, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> And btw what're your thoughts on the part of my post where I mentioned Buuhan should be able to win this by just doing what Kid Buu did? Do you agree that it'd work?



It could work if he can pull it off. again the thing is Minority world also has an effect that basically stops the body from moving which again doesn't involve the internal organ and more along the lines of atoms or someshit I forgot. He literally could turn Buhan into a statue more or less.


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 6, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> It could work if he can pull it off. again the thing is Minority world also has an effect that basically stops the body from moving which again doesn't involve the internal organ and more along the lines of atoms or someshit I forgot. He literally could turn Buhan into a statue more or less.



Eh. Unless Minority World also affects ki (which I doubt it would since atoms have nothing to do with the spirit) even as a statue Buu should be capable of firing ki blasts or just blowing up everything around him in a large scale ki explosion. Another thing to consider is how long Minority World would need to take effect. It doesn't take Buu long at all to casually blow up the planet.


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 7, 2017)

Buu can't even interact with back channels, nor is he strong enough for your wank TK to work.



shade0180 said:


> Kaant still can't stop wanking Toriko.



Shade still not putting out arguments.

Buu is not overcoming his DC, not overcoming his durability or regen. He can't even physically touch Midora. 

Midora stands still and consumes all his energy and fucks him over with gourmet luck and minority world.


----------



## Crackle (Jan 7, 2017)

Divell said:


> Aren't DBZ characters reacting to FTL ki blast since Piccolo busted a moon?


I think the blast was calced at being below ftl because that particular moon Kami created was alot closer (via pixel scaling) and so the distance it crossed was alot shorter than normal or something.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2017)

Kaaant said:


> Buu is not overcoming his DC



Your proof for a star is no different from a star shaped cereal.


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 7, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Your proof for a star is no different from a star shaped cereal.



Nice strawman buddy. Where did I say that?

Feel free to respond to the rest of what said.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2017)

Kaaant said:


> Buu is not overcoming his DC





Kaaant said:


> Nice strawman buddy. Where did I say that?



 Buu is superior when it comes to both DC, Durability and also in regen considering Buu literally was smoked and could still recreate himself.

your claim for the superior DC. (I know you didn't say Star level but the implication is obvious considering the start of Star level is fucking first form Frieza as of Supers, which everyone in Z is getting scaled to for obvious reason)

The reasoning you have Star level stat for Anyone in Toriko for the regular cast was that cereal drawn star from some secondary book/magazine/whatever which was shown outside of the manga.

Which you posted to some other toriko thread in the past.


----------



## Juub (Jan 7, 2017)

Crackle said:


> I think the blast was calced at being below ftl because that particular moon Kami created was alot closer (via pixel scaling) and so the distance it crossed was alot shorter than normal or something.


Holy crap does that sound stupid.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 7, 2017)

> I think the blast was calced at being below ftl because that particular moon Kami created was alot closer (via pixel scaling) and so the distance it crossed was alot shorter than normal or something.



No the speed was pretty much treated as an outlier, for a really long while now. I am not sure how that is treated this day due to 2 reason

- Frieza is fast enough that Kaio can't track him
- Kaio can track multiple FTL Saiyan space pod.

 Also that claim is mostly ignored by the OBD as far as I remember, considering there is a statement of a confirmation from the author that the distance of Earth and the Moon is the same as the real world, he even literally said the whole distance in numbers if my memory serves me right..


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 7, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Eh. Unless Minority World also affects ki (which I doubt it would since atoms have nothing to do with the spirit) even as a statue Buu should be capable of firing ki blasts or just blowing up everything around him in a large scale ki explosion. Another thing to consider is how long Minority World would need to take effect. It doesn't take Buu long at all to casually blow up the planet.



Minority World works when Acacia releases pure Appetite Energy


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 7, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Minority World works when Acacia releases pure Appetite Energy



Completely changing the trajectory of an energy attack=/=disabling use of that energy from the one who made that attack. 

Buu doesn't have to directly attack Midora in a way Midora could send his ki attack right back at him. He can just aim at the ground destroying the abandoned planet this fight is set on in a star level+ explosion that Buu can survive but Midora can't. Or he could just use accomplish the same thing with a large AOE ki explosion around himself.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 7, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Completely changing the trajectory of an energy attack=/=disabling use of that energy from the one who made that attack.
> 
> Buu doesn't have to directly attack Midora in a way Midora could send his ki attack right back at him. He can just aim at the ground destroying the abandoned planet this fight is set on in a star level+ explosion that Buu can survive but Midora can't. Or he could just use accomplish the same thing with a large AOE ki explosion around himself.



Minority world will take control of buu over her body just as ichiryuu did.Buu will not be able to aim anywhere



And if he targets land, midora can deflect ki explosions with food luck, just as toriko prevented the acacia hand from hitting the planet


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 7, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Minority world will take control of buu over her body just as ichiryuu did.Buu will not be able to aim anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> And if he targets land, midora can deflect ki explosions with food luck, just as toriko prevented the acacia hand from hitting the planet



"now finally"

It sounds like it took a while for Midora to reach the point where he had trouble controlling his body. Certainly doesn't take effect instantly.

Midora is not deflecting an omnidirectional explosion. An omnidirectional explosion from either the abandoned planet exploding or Buu just making a large ki explosion around him is incomparable to Neocacia's hand attacks that have a clear trajectory from which they can be deflected.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 7, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> "now finally"
> 
> It sounds like it took a while for Midora to reach the point where he had trouble controlling his body. Certainly doesn't take effect instantly.
> 
> Midora is not deflecting an omnidirectional explosion. An omnidirectional explosion from either the abandoned planet exploding or Buu just making a large ki explosion around him is incomparable to Neocacia's hand attacks that have a clear trajectory from which they can be deflected.



Not really, this was soon after ichiryuu had activated the technique. First he had said that midora would lose the precision of the movements after his body would stop responding.

It does not have to be a target for food luck to work, joa could not be affected by the fungi that were over all the space he created, they did not have a pre attack trajectory defined as acacia hands







Since the attack does not need to have midora as a target for food luck to run, it can just throw the attack off the planet as toriko did when acacia looked hit it


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 7, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Not really, this was soon after ichiryuu had activated the technique. First he had said that midora would lose the precision of the movements after his body would stop responding.



If it takes any longer than a second that'd be enough for buu to fire off an attack pretty easily considering he's sub relativistic. 



jay6572 said:


> It does not have to be a target for food luck to work, joa could not be affected by the fungi that were over all the space he created, they did not have a pre attack trajectory defined as acacia hands
> 
> Since the attack does not need to have midora as a target for food luck to run, it can just throw the attack off the planet as toriko did when acacia looked hit it



Do you know what omnidirectional means? It means going in every direction. An explosion going in every direction can't be redirected or deflected. There is no direction for it to go that it isn't already going.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 7, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> If it takes any longer than a second that'd be enough for buu to fire off an attack pretty easily considering he's sub relativistic.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what omnidirectional means? It means going in every direction. An explosion going in every direction can't be redirected or deflected. There is no direction for it to go that it isn't already going.



Will not work as long as minority world can delay and invalidate any threat of attack that buu start until he loses total control over his body


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 7, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Will not work as long as minority world can delay and invalidate any threat of attack that buu start until he loses total control over his body



Nope. It would take Buu less than a second to perform any attack since he's got sub-relativistic speed. And you keep ignoring what i've been saying about Minority World never being shown deflecting a omnidirectional attack (probably because an omnidirectional attack can't be deflected). Not only that but Minority World has never deflected a Star Level + attack and that's where Buu's destructive capacity is at.

EDIT: the image you've been trying to post finally started working for me. But I don't see how it's relevant here. Midora dulling a large planet level+ attack from Neocacia won't allow him to dull a star level+ attack from buu.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 7, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Nope. It would take Buu less than a second to perform any attack since he's got sub-relativistic speed. And you keep ignoring what i've been saying about Minority World never being shown deflecting a omnidirectional attack (probably because an omnidirectional attack can't be deflected). Not only that but Minority World has never deflected a Star Level + attack and that's where Buu's destructive capacity is at.
> 
> EDIT: the image you've been trying to post finally started working for me. But I don't see how it's relevant here. Midora dulling a large planet level+ attack from Neocacia won't allow him to dull a star level+ attack from buu.



Uh? Even acacia that is FTL had its attack annulled when it tried throw it against starjun

Minority World works in atomic level this is not about the power levels, is hax. And remember what ichiryuu said, not only the precision of the movements, minority world reverses all functions of the body (this is at atomic level, it does not matter if the body of buu does not need normal organs as a human, will Affects it the same way, see the scan I posted above, it works even on the ground where ichiryuu steps, dispersing its atoms) all your movements will be reversed, not just your ki attacks. Hell, we do not even know if the ki release mechanism would work properly when minority world is activated.

Buu will not have how to design ki, any attack attempt will be nullified, as it did when acacia tried to deliver an attack when starjun


----------



## Toaa (Jan 7, 2017)

Also buu is too special compared to the things minority world worked on.


----------



## Divell (Jan 7, 2017)

Crackle said:


> I think the blast was calced at being below ftl because that particular moon Kami created was alot closer (via pixel scaling) and so the distance it crossed was alot shorter than normal or something.


i
Stupid pixel scaling. Always lowering the power of people. What was the speed?


----------



## Toaa (Jan 7, 2017)

Divell said:


> i
> Stupid pixel scaling. Always lowering the power of people. What was the speed?


Nah its taken the same dostance as our moon.


----------



## Divell (Jan 7, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Nah its taken the same dostance as our moon.


The how is below light speed?


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 7, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Uh? Even acacia that is FTL had its attack annulled when it tried lança-ló against starjun



That wasn't my point. It took longer than a second for Ichiryuu to get Midora to start losing control of his body with minority world. And Buu can attack in less than a second.



jay6572 said:


> Minority World works in atomic level this is not about the power levels, is hax. And remember what ichiryuu said, not only the precision of the movements, minority world reverses all functions of the body (this is at atomic level level, it does not matter if the body of buu does not need normal organs as a human, will Affects it the same way, see the scan I posted above, it works even on the ground where ichiryuu steps, dispersing its atoms) all your movements will be reversed, not just your ki attacks. Hell, we do not even know if the ki release mechanism would work properly when minority word is activated.



Atoms have nothing to do with the spirit. There isn't such a thing as a "ki release mechanism" so nothing minority world can do to buu will stop him from using his ki.




jay6572 said:


> Buu will not have how to design ki, any attack attempt will be nullified, as it did when acacia tried to deliver an attack when starjun



A star level+ omnidirectional explosion>>>>>>>>>>>>anything Neocacia's done. Minority world isn't deflecting it as it's not even been shown capable of deflecting an omnidirectional explosion in general let alone one with the power Buu can create.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Jan 7, 2017)

Divell said:


> The how is below light speed?



 It took a few seconds for Piccolo Jr.'s ki blast to reach the Moon, which ended up relativistic. If it took only a second or less, yes, that would be FTL, but this isn't the case here. Even then, the calc's timeframe has (and currently is) highly contested likely because relativistic Saiyan Saga is a notion that scares most people (even though there is another relativistic calc closer to lightspeed anyway).


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 7, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> That wasn't my point. It took longer than a second for Ichiryuu to get Midora to start losing control of his body with minority world. And Buu can attack in less than a second.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Time was not being marked, like knowing that it takes 1 second to take effect? Usually in comics the battles are made in super speed, all their action could even have lasted a fraction of a second, we saw example of it inside the verse itself, bambina made a great number of actions in 0.1 seconds, joa and starjun even did dialogue in such a fraction of time. You can not afford a fair amount of time.

And it is probable that ichiriyuu was controlling the minority within midora, since it did not want to kill him

Look, I got a scan to prove my point. A creature is instantly made when it enters the minority world's reach of ichiryuu (in the scan that precedes it, it is said that this is destiny of the one falling on the battlefield of the two).



This shows that it is not necessary to wait for minority world to run in buu (after all it has never been stated that it works in steps, jiro stated that ichiryuu could have killed midora if wanted), and this ok since midora is much faster than buu

Minority world works on appetite energy, as the name says is the energy of each individual's appetite. Appetite monsters are spiritual, so it may even work in ki


----------



## Divell (Jan 7, 2017)

Ampchu said:


> It took a few seconds for Piccolo Jr.'s ki blast to reach the Moon, which ended up relativistic. If it took only a second or less, yes, that would be FTL, but this isn't the case here. Even then, the calc's timeframe has (and currently is) highly contested likely because relativistic Saiyan Saga is a notion that scares most people (even though there is another relativistic calc closer to lightspeed anyway).


But Naruto light speed is a push people have been trying to go for.


----------



## God Movement (Jan 7, 2017)

I still haven't seen one good reason as to why regular distance to the moon can't be used for Piccolo's beam. It should be low relativistic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 7, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Time was not being marked, like knowing that it takes 1 second to take effect? Usually in comics the battles are made in super speed, all their action could even have lasted a fraction of a second, we saw example of it inside the verse itself, bambina made a great number of actions in 0.1 seconds, joa and starjun even did dialogue in such a fraction of time. You can not afford a fair amount of time.
> 
> And it is probable that ichiriyuu was controlling the minority within midora, since it did not want to kill him
> 
> ...



Eh. It seems more to me it takes longer for Minority World to take effect the stronger the being it's used on. It affecting that fodder dinosaur looking thing instantly doesn't negate it negating Midora's bodily functions not instantly. And even without function of his body that would still not prevent Buu from using ki as his mind and spirit are all that would be required to shoot ki blasts or make a ki explosion around him.



jay6572 said:


> Minority world works on appetite energy, as the name says is the energy of each individual's appetite. Appetite monsters are spiritual, so it may even work in ki



That's not proof. We've never seen Minority World completely prevent a character from using gourmet energy. Buu would not be prevented from using ki.


----------



## Nep Heart (Jan 7, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I still haven't seen one good reason as to why regular distance to the moon can't be used for Piccolo's beam. It should be low relativistic.



 If anything, proof goes in the opposite direction as Toriyama himself claimed the Moon is the same distance in DB as like IRL right down to listing the real life approximate in km. As I've said to Divell, too many people are shitting-in-pants _terrified_ at the notion of relativistic Saiyan Saga. Using a timeframe of more than a few seconds is also retarded as many have tried pushing similarly too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 7, 2017)

I always thought the power of the attack was consistent but the speed wasn't. Then again, I didn't think much of it


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 7, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Eh. It seems more to me it takes longer for Minority World to take effect the stronger the being it's used on. It affecting that fodder dinosaur looking thing instantly doesn't negate it negating Midora's bodily functions instantly. And even without function of his body that would still not prevent Buu from using ki as his mind and spirit are all that would be required to shoot ki blasts or make a ki explosion around him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not proof. We've never seen Minority World completely prevent a character from using gourmet energy. Buu would not be prevented from using ki.




My point is about speed, we saw the battle from the perspective of ichriyuu and midora (both can be scaled as FTL) for someone who sees the battle from afar (like the dinosaur) all those events can have lasting a fraction of a second, could be The same with Buu taking into account the difference between speed between them (su-relativist to FTL), who knows? Time is not cataloged.

Just because it seemed to be in midorah (which might as well be at super speed) does not mean it lasted for many seconds. We see DBZ characters carrying ki attacks all the time in the manga (even kid buu charged to destroy the earth) does that mean they take seconds for it? No, because they fight at super speed

I have the scan of the creature being affected instantly, so that my point is supported on an evidence, you just by what you think.

Thus, as with the creature, when minority world instantly affects Buu, he will have no control over his own body, and will be unable to deal with any attack.

And where does the ki thing come from being a purely spiritual energy? And when Buu showed ability to attack only with mind and spirit?

And how does it handle midora's hungry space that eats the atomic-level target? Remembering that dbz characters have 0 feats to resist hax of that level (hax works no matter the power level)


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 7, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> My point is about speed, we saw the battle from the perspective of ichriyuu and midora (both can be scaled as FTL) for someone who sees the battle from afar (like the dinosaur) all those events can have lasting a fraction of a second, could be The same with Buu taking into account the difference between speed between them (su-relativist to FTL), who knows? Time is not cataloged.
> 
> Just because it seemed to be in midorah (which might as well be at super speed) does not mean it lasted for many seconds. We see DBZ characters carrying ki attacks all the time in the manga (even kid buu charged to destroy the earth) does that mean they take seconds for it? No, because they fight at super speed
> 
> ...



That's just what ki is. there is no indication you need to be able to move to use ki. And Buu used telekinesis to lift an entire town's worth of people and then use the chocolate beam on them.

Hungry space is like Raiden's HF blade. Raiden's HF blade is said to slice through atoms but no one lists that as durability bypassing hax. And neither would Hungry Space be hax since if the durability of the character Midora is using hungry space on is far above Hungry Space's destructivity capacity it won't be able to chew through their atoms.


----------



## Crackle (Jan 7, 2017)

Divell said:


> i
> Stupid pixel scaling. Always lowering the power of people. What was the speed?


Like Mach 140 or something...


----------



## Divell (Jan 7, 2017)

Crackle said:


> Like Mach 140 or something...


The fuck? I want to see the calc. Is impossible for something like that to be soo low, when at the end of DB they were literally moving faster than Roshi could detect. And that guy wasn't slow at all.


----------



## Crackle (Jan 7, 2017)

Divell said:


> The fuck? I want to see the calc. Is impossible for something like that to be soo low, when at the end of DB they were literally moving faster than Roshi could detect. And that guy wasn't slow at all.


End of Dragonball Goku/Piccolo I think we still have at Mach 89 assuming that wasn't upgraded lately.


----------



## Divell (Jan 7, 2017)

Crackle said:


> End of Dragonball Goku/Piccolo I think we still have at Mach 89 assuming that wasn't upgraded lately.


So DBZ is slows as fuck?


----------



## Crackle (Jan 7, 2017)

Divell said:


> So DBZ is slows as fuck?


Yeah pretty much

All the bos fodders are low supersonic, Tao up to King Piccolo are Mach 20 (Tao's pillar throw). Goku/Piccolo Jr. and Kami level characters are mach 89 (Goku flipping under Piccolo's ki blast), saiyan saga characters up to Namek saga were mach 140 (Piccolo's super low end moon feat). Frieza level up to Android saga characters were Mach 1,000+ (speed of Frieza's death ball) Cell Games to Buu saga characters were Mach 29,000 (Goku dodging Cell's KH). SSJ Gotenks and above were Mach 31,000 (That moon circling feat) and with Super all the relevant characters are MFTL+


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 7, 2017)

Crackle said:


> Yeah pretty much
> 
> All the bos fodders are low supersonic, Tao up to King Piccolo are Mach 20 (Tao's pillar throw). Goku/Piccolo Jr. and Kami level characters are mach 89 (Goku flipping under Piccolo's ki blast), saiyan saga characters up to Namek saga were mach 140 (Piccolo's super low end moon feat). Frieza level up to Android saga characters were Mach 1,000+ (speed of Frieza's death ball) Cell Games to Buu saga characters were Mach 29,000 (Goku dodging Cell's KH). SSJ Gotenks and above were Mach 31,000 (That moon circling feat) and with Super all the relevant characters are MFTL+



Actually Frieza's deathball speed was upgraded by a flashback of Planet Vegeta's destruction in DBS. So it's sub-relativistic + from Namek Saga onwards up until DBS.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 7, 2017)

Didnt Midoras food luck allow him to dodge an attack that was literally touching him already?


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 7, 2017)

Masterblack06 said:


> Didnt Midoras food luck allow him to dodge an attack that was literally touching him already?



And?

I don't see how that'd allow him to deflect a star level+ omnidirectional ki explosion.


----------



## Divell (Jan 8, 2017)

Masterblack06 said:


> Didnt Midoras food luck allow him to dodge an attack that was literally touching him already?


So Buuhan has more than enough speed to hold his own right?


----------



## Toaa (Jan 8, 2017)

And i dont see how minority world will even affect buu.Does he have minoritys?He isnt like most opponents that are organic.how would you make him fail to attack?He doesnt have a brain or some organs nor can you make him die on his own.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 8, 2017)

God Movement said:


> I still haven't seen one good reason as to why regular distance to the moon can't be used for Piccolo's beam. It should be low relativistic.


I still think the timeframe of the animw fits in thwi feat because it's within logical assumptions.Saying its anything more than 20 seconds to maybe half a minute is reaching.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 8, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Does he have minoritys?



He does have a sample that can be considered Minority, though

More Energy source = the new form of Buu
Lesser Energy source = Ignored by Buu 

we have seen it with Gotenk Buu and Piccolo Buu.


So basically if we apply this shit we could probably have a civilian version of Buu.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 8, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> He does have a sample that can be considered Minority, though
> 
> More Energy source = the new form of Buu
> Lesser Energy source = Ignored by Buu
> ...


Sadly i think that his power is oncreasing with every addition.So even civilian buu will be op.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Jan 8, 2017)

civilian buu takes it


----------



## Toaa (Jan 8, 2017)

But the thing of importance is

What nation's civilian will he absorb?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 8, 2017)

He never actually absorbed any civilians really. Turning them into chocolate and eating them didn't change his personality at all. And considering they'd be long since digested I don't think minority world would in any way bring traits of them out.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> He never actually absorbed any civilians really. Turning them into chocolate and eating them didn't change his personality at all. And considering they'd be long since digested I don't think minority world would in any way bring traits of them out.


The Supreme Kai's he absorbed werent in him when Goku and Vegeta freed people


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> The Supreme Kai's he absorbed werent in him when Goku and Vegeta freed people



They'd been absorbed for thousands of years though. I never really got the implication being eaten after turned into chocolate was the same as absorption for buu. The latter he clearly does for more power when he feels threatened. The former was something buu did for enjoyment, and because he loves candy.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

Um i think he may has traits from everyone.when he absorsbed piccolo he got an iq boost.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> He never actually absorbed any civilians really. Turning them into chocolate and eating them didn't change his personality at all



Because Superior strength > whatever he had eaten that is weaker.

Kaioshin >> Normal human, and what he has eaten was the supreme kaioshin which was above even Shin. Seriously if he had eaten frieza he more likely would retain that fatso just because of that gap.

Seriously you think anything would change buu outside of the Z fighter after eating the strongest possible known being at that time in their universe?


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Because Superior strength > whatever he had eaten that is weaker.
> 
> Kaioshin >> Normal human, and what he has eaten was the supreme kaioshin which was above even Shin. Seriously if he had eaten frieza he more likely would retain that fatso just because of that gap.
> 
> Seriously you think anything would change buu outside of the Z fighter after eating the strongest possible known being at that time in their universe?



Can you show me an instance where Buu changes from eating a being he turned into candy other than evil buu eating good buu? 

Hell we know Piccolo isn't anywhere near Buu in strength but when Gotenks defused Piccolo became the dominant power within Buu and Buu gained a turban like Piccolo's for clothing briefly. That doesn't happen with Krillin or 18 or any of the people Buu ate after turning them into chocolate. And even when Piccolo wasn't the dominant personality and Gotenks was, Buu was able to call upon Piccolo's intellect to play mind games with Gohan. He didn't play mind games with Gotenks saying things like (your mom died hating you for not saving her) or shit like that and if he had gained Bulma's intelligence you sure as hell would see a change in his demeanor. All I think happens to those he turns into chocolate and eats with the exception of good Buu is that they get digested and dissolved in his stomach rather quickly rather than put in a cocoon which makes it so Buu can actively call upon their skills.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Hell we know Piccolo isn't anywhere near Buu in strength



Piccolo just need to be above the Supreme Kaioshin not buu.




> That doesn't happen with Krillin or 18 or any of the people Buu ate after turning them into chocolate



They aren't presented to be on the same level as Shin.



> He didn't play mind games with Gotenks saying things like (your mom died hating you for not saving her) or shit like that and if he had gained Bulma's intelligence you sure as hell would see a change in his demeanor.



Because Bulma is above the likes of supreme Kaioshin at that time?




shade0180 said:


> Seriously you think anything would change buu outside of the Z fighter after eating the strongest possible known being at that time in their universe?


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Piccolo just need to be above the Supreme Kaioshin not buu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piccolo isn't above the supreme kaioshin. He was scared into forfeiting against just east supreme kai.


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 9, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Because Superior strength > whatever he had eaten that is weaker.
> 
> Kaioshin >> Normal human, and what he has eaten was the supreme kaioshin which was above even Shin. Seriously if he had eaten frieza he more likely would retain that fatso just because of that gap.
> 
> Seriously you think anything would change buu outside of the Z fighter after eating the strongest possible known being at that time in their universe?


He didn't actually retain the humans' strength after eating them tho. He just digested them, Mr. Boo was the only one that got "special treatment" and was absorbed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> He was scared into forfeiting against just east supreme kai.



The reason he forfeited that fight was because of CIS and him being a Kami not because Shin was stronger, you literally have that conversation talking about that in Shin's perspective.




Gordo solos said:


> He didn't actually retain the humans' strength after eating them tho.



 he never did retain any strength for the lesser character than the strongest one he ate though... it's a personality/clothing change + whatever strength of who the strongest he has eaten. why do people think he retains the strength of everyone he ate when that has never been the case since the beginning.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

But what about him eating dabura?Also how come the kai buu ate never became soul or the z fighters?Has anyone though about the fact that the one's absorsbed by buu do not die?Is the scene with friendly dabura in the manga?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 9, 2017)

From what I know about Midora, he win this match against Buuhan.
He is faster + his hax ignores conventional durability and regeneration ( Minority world + hungry tongue ).


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 9, 2017)

But if Buuhan's Ki blast touch him, he get annihilated.


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> The reason he forfeited that fight was because of CIS and him being a Kami not because Shin was stronger you literally have that conversation talking about that in Shin perspective.



Iirc wasn't there a statement about each supreme kaioshin being 1000x Frieza? Piccolo never showed much growth after becoming merging with kami and it's a bit of a stretch to say android 17, 18, or imperfect cell are that far above Frieza (and kamiccolo was even with 17/18 and above initial imperfect cell).


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Piccolo isn't above the supreme kaioshin. He was scared into forfeiting against just east supreme kai.



The manga has like three lines.

Why am I hesitating to attack him I have never seen him before, what is he?

You'll find out soon lets enjoy the game.

I'm sorry I forfeit.

that's literally it
Then after this Shin said I see, He used to be a guardian of this world. He is starting to piece thing together.



> But what about him eating dabura?


He isn't as strong as the supreme kaioshin(Fatso) that's all there is to it.



> Also how come the kai buu ate never became soul or the z fighters?Has anyone though about the fact that the one's absorsbed by buu do not die?Is the scene with friendly dabura in the manga?



Dabura was confirmed to cross over to the dead in the manga. (Statement only)


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> He isn't as strong as the supreme kaioshin(Fatso) that's all there is to it



Proof? Dabura is undeniably ssj2 level from how he was compared to perfect cell. 

I don't think there were any statements that placed any of the supreme Kais at ssj2 level.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Proof? Dabura is undeniably ssj2 level from how he was compared to perfect cell.



that's not how Dubara was explained. Dabura was said to be the same as Gohan of his universe.

that's not the same as Dabura being on the level of SSJ2.

there are multiple ways to interpret that like

Dabura has the same potential as Gohan
Dabura is the strongest known character at that time as Gohan

Etc etc.

Kaioshin don't even know that Gohan can get stronger far more stronger than what he has seen gohan use in the tournament.

He was literally surprise every time the 3 saiyan power up to their next version..


----------



## Juub (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Iirc wasn't there a statement about each supreme kaioshin being 1000x Frieza? Piccolo never showed much growth after becoming merging with kami and it's a bit of a stretch to say android 17, 18, or imperfect cell are that far above Frieza (and kamiccolo was even with 17/18 and above initial imperfect cell).


No Kaioshin just said each Kaioshin could kill Frieza in a single attack.


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> that's not how Dubara was explained. Dabura was said to be the same as Gohan of his universe.
> 
> that's not the same as Dabura being on the level of SSJ2.
> 
> ...



Eh. The statement seemed to simply imply Dabura was ssj2 level to me. But feel free  to do all the mental gymnastics you want reaching for less solid interpretations. There's not really a way to prove any interpretation superior than the other IK but nothing about the statement to my recollection seemed like it was at all referencing just potential.


----------



## Gordo solos (Jan 9, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> he never did retain any strength for the lesser character than the strongest one he ate though... it's a personality/clothing change + whatever strength of who the strongest he has eaten. why do people think he retains the strength of everyone he ate when that has never been the case since the beginning.


That's not what happened. Super Boo himself even said the humans he ate weren't absorbed


----------



## SSBMonado (Jan 9, 2017)

To me, it seems like Buu can simply choose whether or not he gains his victims characteristics, regardless of the way he ingested them.

Fat Buu was not interested in Dabura's power, so eating him as a cookie resulted in nothing
Evil Buu was interested in Fat Buu, so eating him as a piece of chocolate made him transform

That's all there is to it.

Why did Dabura die but not the supreme kai?
Dabura wasn't absorbed. He was eaten - as in, he was turned into an inanimate object and then dissolved in whatever hell pit Buu has in place of a stomach
The supreme kai on the other hand was absorbed, and eventually became part of Buu's being permanently.

Why did Super Buu gain Piccolo's clothes after Gotenks defused? Because Super Buu chose to absorb Piccolo for his intellect, and since he was the strongest being Buu was in possession of at the time, his clothes popped up

As for all the normal people Fat Buu ate, as well as Bulma, 18, etc?
They weren't absorbed, either, which is why they end up in otherworld. they were simply eaten and digested, just like Dabura

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> From what I know about Midora, he win this match against Buuhan.
> He is faster + his hax ignores conventional durability and regeneration ( Minority world + hungry tongue ).



Minority World ignores conventional durability but hungry tongue doesn't. And it's kind of hard to say what kind of effect Minority World would have on Buu as it hasn't been used on a being like buu before.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> The manga has like three lines.
> 
> Why am I hesitating to attack him I have never seen him before, what is he?
> 
> ...


Yes so he died but the fat kai was not seen in the underworld.Which leads me to believe that he eats someone and absrobs him while the ones eaten by chocolate are dead and the fat buu is an exception due to their nature.Deal is i dont know how to explain vegito.He was ewten in chocolate form right?Though the potara's were mainly in effect.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Minority World ignores conventional durability but hungry tongue doesn't. And it's kind of hard to say what kind of effect Minority World would have on Buu as it hasn't been used on a being like buu before.


While all the other's should be victims to minority world buu is special.His crazy regeneration qnd his longevity since he haw existed since time immemorial leads to a complete unkwon about what the heck he is.Wasnt he also polluted by the sins of the mortals?


Also know that i think about it can't buu just copy minority world?


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

Toaa said:


> While all the other's should be victims to minority world buu is special.His crazy regeneration qnd his longevity since he haw existed since time immemorial leads to a complete unkwon about what the heck he is.Wasnt he also polluted by the sins of the mortals?
> 
> 
> *Also know that i think about it can't buu just copy minority world?*



Eh. idk. We've mostly seen him copy just energy attacks although he was also able to copy Kibito Kai's type of teleportation (instantaneous movement)  . Still kinda iffy for Buu to be able to copy such a completely foreign hax to him.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Eh. idk. We've mostly seen him copy just energy attacks although he was also able to copy Kibito Kai's type of teleportation (instantaneous movement)  . Still kinda iffy for Buu to be able to copy such a completely foreign hax to him.


Didnt he copy attacks like super ghost kamehameha attack?Now that i think about it that ability is weird.Dont the ghost's have some sort of will?


Also isnt kai kai a skill exclusive to kai's?


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Didnt he copy attacks like super ghost kamehameha attack?Now that i think about it that ability is weird.Dont the ghost's have some sort of will?



I'm not sure if he copied the ghost kamikaze attack in the manga. I remember that in the anime version Buuhan vs Vegito fight but some of that was filler. And considering he absorbed Gotenks and gained his power,abilities, knowledge it's not the same as him copying a strange ability purely from seeing it. 




Toaa said:


> Also isnt kai kai a skill exclusive to kai's?



I guess? Don't know if it's impossible for them to teach it to non kais. The yardratians could teach Goku IT after all.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 9, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Didnt he copy attacks like super ghost kamehameha attack?Now that i think about it that ability is weird.Dont the ghost's have some sort of will?
> 
> 
> Also isnt kai kai a skill exclusive to kai's?



Midora however also has the ability can copy other skills


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Midora however also has the ability can copy other skills


He may copy kai kai and the chocolate beam?Thpugh can he actually use enwrgy?On the other fact buu may be able to use minority world.How does it work?


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> I'm not sure if he copied the ghost kamikaze attack in the manga. I remember that in the anime version Buuhan vs Vegito fight but some of that was filler. And considering he absorbed Gotenks and gained his power,abilities, knowledge it's not the same as him copying a strange ability purely from seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But thwy are vwry diffrent on that it uses kai.Maybe kai kai uses god ki?Pr do thwy just teleport?I mean its weoed that goku didnt learn it.also i just checked buu uaed the attack after gotenk's absorbtion


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 9, 2017)

Toaa said:


> He may copy kai kai and the chocolate beam?Thpugh can he actually use enwrgy?On the other fact buu may be able to use minority world.How does it work?




Starjun said midora has the ability to copy any ability he can visualize.

I'm not counting on this, since he and Boo use different mechanisms to activate techniques, only that can not be argued on both sides.

I also do not see any reason why minority world does not work in boo, since the principle is in affecting anything that has atoms. They are getting very attached to the fact that boo have no organs, affect organ is not the only capacity of minority world, ichiryuu even explained


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> I also do not see any reason why minority world does not work in boo, since the principle is in affecting anything that has atoms. They are getting very attached to the fact that boo have no organs, affect organ is not the only capacity of minority world, ichiryuu even explained



The thing is even if minority world paralyzes Buu or some shit he can still send ki blasts out of himself or just create a ki explosion around himself as his ki is separate from his atoms.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Starjun said midora has the ability to copy any ability he can visualize.
> 
> I'm not counting on this, since he and Boo use different mechanisms to activate techniques, only that can not be argued on both sides.
> 
> I also do not see any reason why minority world does not work in boo, since the principle is in affecting anything that has atoms. They are getting very attached to the fact that boo have no organs, affect organ is not the only capacity of minority world, ichiryuu even explained


If he was simply atoms then fine howeger he is portrayed as more of a magical than an organic being.What can minority world even do to him?Hks atoms need to be destrpyed for him to die.


----------



## Lux Seraph (Jan 9, 2017)

As far as minority world not working instantly against Midora when Ichiryuu was using it against him? I always just saw it as Ichiryuu not deliberately ending the fucker when he could considering Midora had mentioned if Ichiryuu was serious it would have been a vasty different fight. *Shrugs*

Then you have Ichiryuu's minority world shitting on that animal that went into the emperor ring, Midora's minority world literally erasing Joa as he got near him, Acacia's attack after Midora had punched him into space being turned around on him as he was going to hit Midora, him about to use it on that hand that was going to crush the Earth, etc. all happening instantly or close enough to it I guess.

Midora copying Buu's regen is pure fucking wank and Midora is hilariously outstatted in everything except speed. You could make a case considering Food Luck is just spirits that deflect attacks that they couldn't deflect an omni-directional explosion of Buu's potency since it's not actually the concept of luck protecting him. Fuck if I know. That's for you fuckers to figure out.


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

Lux Seraph said:


> As far as minority world not working instantly against Midora when Ichiryuu was using it against him? I always just saw it as Ichiryuu not deliberately ending the fucker when he could considering Midora had mentioned if Ichiryuu was serious it would have been a vasty different fight. *Shrugs*
> 
> Then you have Ichiryuu's minority world shitting on that animal that went into the emperor ring, Midora's minority world literally erasing Joa as he got near him, Acacia's attack after Midora had punched him into space being turned around on him as he was going to hit Midora, him about to use it on that hand that was going to crush the Earth, etc. all happening instantly or close enough to it I guess.
> 
> Midora copying Buu's regen is pure fucking wank and Midora is hilariously outstatted in everything except speed. *You could make a case considering Food Luck is just spirits that deflect attacks that they couldn't deflect an omni-directional explosion of Buu's potency since it's not actually the concept of luck protecting him.* Fuck if I know. That's for you fuckers to figure out.



Yup. Had actually forgotten about the whole them being food spirits thing. Thanks for the reminder. As that only further supports my argument an omnidirectional explosion would do the trick.


----------



## Lux Seraph (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Yup. Had actually forgotten about the whole them being food spirits thing. Thanks for the reminder. As that only further supports my argument an omnidirectional explosion would do the trick.



This Toriko wank honestly depresses me in a way. I loved the series and hated how rushed it was from being axed but being dishonest in its capabilities just feels like doing it (and any other fiction you like) a disservice really.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

Lux Seraph said:


> This Toriko wank honestly depresses me in a way. I loved the series and hated how rushed it was from being axed but being dishonest in its capabilities just feels like doing it (and any other fiction you like) a disservice really.



Yeah. I know what you mean. seeing people wank a fiction I enjoy to ridiculous levels makes me feel the Raigen Effect pretty hard as well


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 9, 2017)

Going to chime in one post. I'm not free to discuss anything these days at an ongoing length.



Lux Seraph said:


> You could make a case considering Food Luck is just spirits that deflect attacks that they couldn't deflect an omni-directional explosion of Buu's potency since it's not actually the concept of luck protecting him. Fuck if I know. That's for you fuckers to figure out.





xenos5 said:


> Yup. Had actually forgotten about the whole them being food spirits thing. Thanks for the reminder. As that only further supports my argument an omnidirectional explosion would do the trick.



Well, the Food Luck spirits were somehow (or rather, suddenly, depending on how you look at the writing) taking all the fatal damage NeoAcacia was unleashing in his rampage on the human characters. And there's also the Food Luck spirits being ridiculous enough that they whisk Toriko away from the dying Starjun, forcefed him GOD and then forcefed him CENTER by illustrated hands taking from GOD and that CENTER pot (if not also bringing the pot to Toriko). It wouldn't be out of realm for them to do the same thing, be it whisk away or serving as a ridiculous shield. It can even launch invisible attacks, as Midora had done with NeoAcacia.


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Well, the Food Luck spirits were somehow (or rather, suddenly, depending on how you look at the writing) *taking all the fatal damage NeoAcacia was unleashing in his rampage on the human characters.* And there's also the Food Luck spirits being ridiculous enough that they whisk Toriko away from the dying Starjun, forcefed him GOD and then forcefed him CENTER by illustrated hands taking from GOD and that CENTER pot (if not also bringing the pot to Toriko). It wouldn't be out of realm for them to do the same thing, be it whisk away or serving as a ridiculous shield. It can even launch invisible attacks, as Midora had done with NeoAcacia.



I'd take that as a form of damage soak. And since Neocacia is large planet level+ the shown limits of that damage soak would be large planet level+. Buu is star level+ so even if the gourmet spirits tried to take the damage from an omnidirectional star level+ ki explosion for Midora they'd be destroyed and the explosion would still hit Midora. 

And if the gourmet spirits tried to whisk Midora away there wouldn't be any place for them to whisk him to since the battle's setting is an abandoned planet and Midora can't breath in space. Once the abandoned planet is destroyed Midora's basically fucked either way.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 9, 2017)

Not saying anything, but toriko said something about those food spirits having survived the big bang (they were not totally destroyed) though


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Not saying anything, but toriko said something about those food spirits having survived the big bang (they were not totally destroyed) though



You mean the gourmet gods. The food spirits are remnants of the gourmet gods spread throughout the universes. They're vastly weaker than full on gourmet gods so we can only really quantify them by the feats they've shown.


----------



## TheSteamedDemon (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> I'd take that as a form of damage soak. And since Neocacia is large planet level+ the shown limits of that damage soak would be large planet level+. Buu is star level+ so even if the gourmet spirits tried to take the damage from an omnidirectional star level+ ki explosion for Midora they'd be destroyed and the explosion would still hit Midora.
> 
> And if the gourmet spirits tried to whisk Midora away there wouldn't be any place for them to whisk him to since the battle's setting is an abandoned planet and Midora can't breath in space. Once the abandoned planet is destroyed Midora's basically fucked either way.



I wouldn't categorise Food Luck spirits as a Damage Soak. Food Luck has brought people back from abilities such as Minority World, which completely erases the enemy once used to its full potential, as seen in Joa vs Midora. It also completely negated Acacia's Anti-Regen. A Star Level attack would erase Midora any differently to Minority World. This leads me to assume that if the enemy dies, no matter the DC or hax involved(exceptions obviously) the Spirits would be able to substitute, especially in the case of the conventional DC that Buu possesses.

Midora has also been very, very far outside space(punching Acacia into Earth, fighting Joa in space for a short while), and has eaten Air so surviving in space wouldn't a problem. Midora can also fly using Minority World, just like Ichiryuu.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 9, 2017)

I had forgotten, since midora can fly with minority world and the overwhelming speed advantage, it's no problem for him to be diverting from ki blasts, or even fleeing into space (once he ate air) od AOE attacks for the boo case wanna explode the planet


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheSteamedDemon said:


> Completely erased via Minority World but still returns.



"That was so close"

Sounds more like Gourmet Luck helped him dodge the attack. Just looked like he was erased.



TheSteamedDemon said:


> I doubt all Buu's attacks would have Star Sized AoE too



They don't need that level of AOE. They have plenty of range, and the sheer volume of them (Buu produced enough to kill the remaining human population on Earth in seconds) make it so Midora would never be able to get near Buu without vaporizing himself despite his speed.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

Flying with minority world is hardly practical as i remember and midora would die after some time in space.Because buu will bust the planet outright.And midora has no way to kill him.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> "That was so close"
> 
> Sounds more like Gourmet Luck helped him dodge the attack. Just looked like he was erased.
> 
> ...


That should have been some billions of attacks in some seconds?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheSteamedDemon (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> "That was so close"
> 
> Sounds more like Gourmet Luck helped him dodge the attack. Just looked like he was erased.
> 
> ...



That could also be assumed, but since on panel it looked like she was completely erased to nothingness, I'm gonna assume that. I'll also assume this because In the same chapter the Gourmet Luck also prevented her from being decomposed and melted by the Fungus she created, which was also a danger to her own life.

This is also an omni-directional attack, yes? As it completely surrounded her, but had no effect?

Yes, if Midora is hit over his whole body directly he would instantly die, but if it was just an arm or half his body was left he would regenerate instantly. The question is would he be able to come back from it


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

TheSteamedDemon said:


> That could also be assumed, but since on panel it looked like she was completely erased to nothingness, I'm gonna assume that. I'll also assume this because In the same chapter the Gourmet Luck also prevented her from being decomposed and melted by the Fungus she created, which was also a danger to her own life.
> 
> This is also an omni-directional attack, yes? As it completely surrounded her, but had no effect?



Pretty sure gourmet luck just made it so the fungus ignored Joie entirely. Nothing implied it was actually hitting her and the gourmet luck was just taking damage for her. 



TheSteamedDemon said:


> Yes, if Midora is hit over his whole body directly he would instantly die, but if it was just an arm or half his body was left he would regenerate instantly. The question is would he be able to come back from it



If it hits even one part of his body it'll explode and cover his whole body.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 9, 2017)

Flew from ichiryuu was even fast to avoid the attack of the tongue of midora




And then against attacking



Those who eat air can stay for a few days without oxygen


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 9, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Flew from ichiryuu was even fast to avoid the attack of the tongue of midora
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you implying that's all due to gourmet luck and not Ichiryuu's own natural speed? I don't think there's any basis for that claim. And if you're not claiming that these scans are just irrelevant to this matchup entirely.



jay6572 said:


> Those who eat air can stay for a few days without oxygen



If Midora can't get near Buu (either due to buu spamming attacks in every direction or him just having his ki shield up) those few days will run out and Midora will be out of oxygen.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 9, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Are you implying that's all due to gourmet luck and not Ichiryuu's own natural speed? I don't think there's any basis for that claim. And if you're not claiming that these scans are just irrelevant to this matchup entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> If Midora can't get near Buu (either due to buu spamming attacks in every direction or him just having his ki shield up) those few days will run out and Midora will be out of oxygen.



No
What I mean is that the flying capability of ichiryuu comes from minority world, and since midora has the same technique and can be scaled from ichiryuu can use this to escape from attacks to and from boo and prevent being caught in the Explosion of the planet in space.

Once in space if it maintains a good distance can still use the minority world, and if boo try to regenerate from the blast of the planet as kid instead, monirity world can reverse the process


----------



## Toaa (Jan 9, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> No
> What I mean is that the flying capability of ichiryuu comes from minority world, and since midora has the same technique and can be scaled from ichiryuu can use this to escape from attacks to and from boo and prevent being caught in the Explosion of the planet in space.
> 
> Once in space if it maintains a good distance can still use the minority world, and if boo try to regenerate from the blast of the planet as kid instead, monirity world can reverse the process


And then do what?Buu will just teleport inside midora.Dont tell me noone though about that.


----------



## trance (Jan 9, 2017)

Doesn't any form of Buu casually stomp?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 9, 2017)

kyouko said:


> Doesn't any form of Buu casually stomp?



Yes and No, If we just take stat into account he most likely does, the only thing Midora has over Buu is speed and the difference is technically unknown... but if we factor in the hax that Midora have like Minority and other shit that do ignore durability, Midora could put a fight.

 So basically there's probably 2/10 chances that Midora can win over Buu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 10, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> Minority World ignores conventional durability but hungry tongue doesn't. And it's kind of hard to say what kind of effect Minority World would have on Buu as it hasn't been used on a being like buu before.


I see, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 10, 2017)

Assuming Midora goes all out from the beginning, he should be able to incap Buuhan temporarily. Just long enough for him to use some form of hax against Buuhan to win.

Midora also has his mirror neurons that should enable him to gain an advantage during the fight with time.

(Somebody earlier also said that Buu could teleport inside of Midora, but Buuhan doesn't have teleportation.)


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Assuming Midora goes all out from the beginning, he should be able to incap Buuhan temporarily. Just long enough for him to use some form of hax against Buuhan to win.
> 
> Midora also has his mirror neurons that should enable him to gain an advantage during the fight with time.
> 
> (Somebody earlier also said that Buu could teleport inside of Midora, but Buuhan doesn't have teleportation.)


He doesnt have kai kai?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> He doesnt have kai kai?



He only gained it after witnessing Kibito Kai's teleportation when he was Kid Buu.

Buuhan existed prior to this and hadn't learned it. (Otherwise he would have teleported straight to Goku & Vegeta rather than flying around the planet to them.)


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> He only gained it after witnessing Kibito Kai's teleportation when he was Kid Buu.
> 
> Buuhan existed prior to this and hadn't learned it. (Otherwise he would have teleported straight to Goku & Vegeta rather than flying around the planet to them.)


He didn't care. They couldn't run anywhere and he said so. Unlike Kid Buu that Buu likes to take his time and is quite patient. He could have done it, just didn't bother with it.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> He didn't care. They couldn't run anywhere and he said so. Unlike Kid Buu that Buu likes to take his time and is quite patient. He could have done it, just didn't bother with it.



But he couldn't have done it... He didn't have the ability to teleport.

He never did it in any single form other than Kid Buu.


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> But he couldn't have done it... He didn't have the ability to teleport.
> 
> He never did it in any single form other than Kid Buu.


That's false. Goku noted Fat Buu could copy attacks just by seeing them. Kid Buu did the same. Super Buu with Gohan absorbed and is far smarter more powerful than either of them and yet for some bullshit reason he'd lose the power to copy techniques upon witnessing them? He just didn't bother even said they had nowhere to hide anyway.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jan 10, 2017)

Buuhan has never shown the ability to teleport, so he can't teleport. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> That's false. Goku noted Fat Buu could copy attacks just by seeing them. Kid Buu did the same. Super Buu with Gohan absorbed and is far smarter more powerful than either of them and yet for some bullshit reason he'd lose the power to copy techniques upon witnessing them? He just didn't bother even said they had nowhere to hide anyway.



Buuhan never witnessed the Instantaneous Movement technique.

Kid Buu did.

As SSBMonado said, Buuhan has never showed the ability to teleport.


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Buuhan never witnessed the Instantaneous Movement technique.
> 
> Kid Buu did.
> 
> As SSBMonado said, Buuhan has never showed the ability to teleport.


Goku did Instant Transmission right in front of him.

He doesn't have Kai Kai but he can do Instant Transmission.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> Goku did Instant Transmission right inf front of him.
> 
> He doesn't have Kai Kai but he can do Instant Transmission.



Theoretically - yes, but I would be really hesitant about giving characters powers based on that reasoning, otherwise Midora gets half of the Toriko-verse's powers added to his own.


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Theoretically - yes, but I would be really hesitant about giving characters powers based on that reasoning, otherwise Midora gets half of the Toriko-verse's powers added to his own.


Then you would assume Super Buu(Gohan Absorbed) lost an ability two other inferior forms of Buu displayed. He could reproduce Gotenks' Super Ghost Kamikaze attack even though Gotenks was already detached from him when he did it. There's literally no reason to think he couldn't copy Goku's Instant Transmission especially given the fact his most primitive form copied a far more advanced technique in a second.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> Then you would assume Super Buu(Gohan Absorbed) lost an ability two other inferior forms of Buu displayed. He could reproduce Gotenks' Super Ghost Kamikaze attack even though Gotenks was already detached from him when he did it. There's literally no reason to think he couldn't copy Goku's Instant Transmission especially given the fact his most primitive form copied a far more advanced technique in a second.



Because he never utilized the technique, it's impossible to say if he did in fact possess it or not.

The only reliable thing we can go off of is that Kid Buu could teleport - and the earlier forms of Buu did not teleport.


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Because he never utilized the technique, it's impossible to say if he did in fact possess it or not.
> 
> The only reliable thing we can go off of is that Kid Buu could teleport - and the earlier forms of Buu did not teleport.


It's not about him showing off the technique or not it's about his ability to copy techniques upon seeing them. That's his ability.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jan 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> Then you would assume Super Buu(Gohan Absorbed) lost an ability two other inferior forms of Buu displayed. He could reproduce Gotenks' Super Ghost Kamikaze attack even though Gotenks was already detached from him when he did it. There's literally no reason to think he couldn't copy Goku's Instant Transmission especially given the fact his most primitive form copied a far more advanced technique in a second.


There's no reason to assume Buu COULDN'T have copied Goku's IT
However, what kills your argument is that there's also no evidence to prove that he DID copy Goku's IT.

He could have copied it, sure. But did he? There's no evidence for that - no comments on it, no showings, nothing - so he doesn't get it.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> It's not about him showing off the technique or not it's about his ability to copy techniques upon seeing them. That's his ability.



Yes, but that doesn't mean he copies every single technique or ability used in his presence.

We can only go by what he been shown to copy (Kamehameha as Fat Buu, Ghost Kamikaze as Super Buu, Instantaneous Movement as Kid Buu, etc.)


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

SSBMonado said:


> There's no reason to assume Buu COULDN'T have copied Goku's IT
> However, what kills your argument is that there's also no evidence to prove that he DID copy Goku's IT.
> 
> He could have copied it, sure. But did he? There's no evidence for that - no comments on it, no showings, nothing - so he doesn't get it.


Which really doesn't matter. Point is Buu can copy a technique by only seeing it. Did he see Goku's Instant Transmission? Yes. Can he copy it? Yes. Is it stored in his memory and part of his arsenal? Yes.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Yes, but that doesn't mean he copies every single technique or ability used in his presence.
> 
> We can only go by what he been shown to copy (Kamehameha as Fat Buu, Ghost Kamikaze as Super Buu, Instantaneous Movement as Kid Buu, etc.)


And that's all you need. It's not like he forgot about Goku's Instant Transmission now did he? He never needed to use it. As I said before, he didn't care for Goku getting away as there was no one else around and he knew where he was anyway. Kid Buu on the contrary had to use Kai Kai. It was his only way to get to Goku.

Buu sees a technique he can reproduce it and it's in his memory and part of his arsenal. Simple as that.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 10, 2017)

The ultimate point we're trying to make is that your conclusion isn't supported in the manga. He may potentially be able to use the technique, but that doesn't mean he can actually do it.

He didn't do it - so we treat it as he can't do it for now. 

If we now treat this fight as both characters being able to use the technique's they've potentially copied, then Midora wins ever quicker now.


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> The ultimate point we're trying to make is that your conclusion isn't supported in the manga. He may potentially be able to use the technique, but that doesn't mean he can actually do it.
> 
> He didn't do it - so we treat it as he can't do it for now.
> 
> *If we now treat this fight as both characters being able to use the technique's they've potentially copied, then Midora wins ever quicker now.*


Then Midora wins even faster. No issue with that.

No he can definitely do it. There is no potentially. A more rudimentary form did a more advanced technique. It's like saying Einstein can potentially solve 2+2 but since has hasn't showed it, we can't say he can(yes I know he can solve 2+2).

It all boils down to: Did Majin Buu see the technique? If yes, he can do it.

Why make things more complicated?


----------



## SSBMonado (Jan 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> Which really doesn't matter.


Yes it does fucking matter. Just because a character could have a technique in theory, you can't assume he has it as a matter of fact. 



> Point is Buu can copy a technique by only seeing it. Did he see Goku's Instant Transmission? Yes. Can he copy it? Yes. Is it stored in his memory and part of his arsenal? Yes.


Can Buu copy shit? Yes
Did he copy Goku's IT? Unless you can conclusively answer that question with a "yes", you can't say Buuhan has IT. And you CAN'T conclusively answer that question with a "yes" because Buuhan never used the IT, nor mentioned anything about it.


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

SSBMonado said:


> Yes it does fucking matter. Just because a character could have a technique in theory, you can't assume he has it as a matter of fact.


I would agree if Majin Buu had never copied something like Instant Transmission but he did.




> Can Buu copy shit? Yes


Buu can copy things if he see them. Now whether or not he bothers to use them is a different story which is what you should be arguing.



> because Buuhan never used the IT, nor mentioned anything about it.




Also yes he did mention the name of the technique lol. Right after Goku used it he said "Instantaneous movement huh?"


----------



## SSBMonado (Jan 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> I would agree if Majin Buu had never copied something like Instant Transmission but he did.


I'm not saying that he couldn't copy IT. I'm saying there's no evidence suggesting that he did copy it. 
Not being able to do something and simply not doing something are two different things. 
Why didn't Buuhan copy IT? Maybe he didn't get a good enough look at it. Maybe he saw no value in it. Or maybe it was just PIS. Fucked if I know. 
The only fact here is that Buuhan never shows any sign of knowing IT, meaning he doesn't get IT as part of his toolkit. It's that simple.


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

SSBMonado said:


> I'm not saying that he couldn't copy IT. I'm saying there's no evidence suggesting that he did copy it.
> Not being able to do something and simply not doing something are two different things.
> Why didn't Buuhan copy IT? Maybe he didn't get a good enough look at it. Maybe he saw no value in it. Or maybe it was just *PIS.* Fucked if I know.
> The only fact here is that Buuhan never shows any sign of knowing IT, meaning he doesn't get IT as part of his toolkit. It's that simple.


Probably that. Goku needed time to find Vegeta so instead of teleporting straight to them he took his time.

Also for the record I edited my post. Majin Buu did know what Instant Transmission was and mentioned its name.

Buu knows the technique, we also know he can copy it. I find it hard to conclude that he doesn't have it.

Edit: Don't know if you follow One Piece but Mr.2 has an ability that allows him to mimic someone's face if he feels and sees it. That'd be like concluding he can't copy someone's face he has seen and touched simply because he hasn't shown it. Doesn't make sense to me but whatever.


----------



## SSBMonado (Jan 10, 2017)

Juub said:


> Edit: Don't know if you follow One Piece but Mr.2 has an ability that allows him to mimic someone's face if he feels and sees it. That'd be like concluding he can't copy someone's face he has seen and touched simply because he hasn't shown it. Doesn't make sense to me but whatever.


That's not the same at all. The comparison would only apply if Mr.2 touched someone's face passingly with no immediately obvious intend to copy said face. Say Mr.2 flicked a guy in the forehead out of disrespect. Was that contact enough to copy the face? Was he using his copy ability when he flicked the guy? Unless there is more evidence to prove it, the conclusion is that he does NOT have access to that face. 

The same applies here. Buu had the ability and opportunity to copy Goku's IT, but whether he actually did it is not conclusively shown. Therefore, Buu doesn't get the IT. 

Can we PLEASE move on now?


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

SSBMonado said:


> That's not the same at all. The comparison would only apply if Mr.2 touched someone's face passingly with no immediately obvious intend to copy said face. Say Mr.2 flicked a guy in the forehead out of disrespect. Was that contact enough to copy the face? Was he using his copy ability when he flicked the guy? Unless there is more evidence to prove it, the conclusion is that he does NOT have access to that face.
> 
> The same applies here. Buu had the ability and opportunity to copy Goku's IT, but whether he actually did it is not conclusively shown. Therefore, Buu doesn't get the IT.


No it's literally the exact same thing. It's even worse for you because as I said before Majin Buu even called out the name of the technique right after Goku used it. He got a good look enough at it to call it out so you theorizing that maybe he didn't get to see it long enough to copy it is false.

Buu doesn't need the intent to copy something to see it. He had no intention of copying Gotenks' Super Ghost Kamikaze attack but used it hours(or minutes) later against Vegeto.

In both cases the minimum conditions to reproduce the face/technique were met so why the hell wouldn't the ability be part of Buu's arsenal? Oh he didn't use it? But that's not what his gimmick is. His gimmick is copying abilities upon seeing them. For his gimmick to activate he merely needs to look at said ability, not necessarily use it himself.



> Can we PLEASE move on now?


Soon as you admit your conclusion doesn't make sense sure. If you wanna cling to it, be my guest.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have no clue why this spanned to 8 pages and 3 pages of it is about teleportation
 But one shit here that people are forgetting is.

Even if Buu copied that shit as long as he hasn't use it he will never use it in any OBD match.

Remember just because they are doing their best doesn't mean they will move the way totally out of character for any matches in OBD this includes a bloodlusted mindset.

Same shit with Midora. He won't go out of his way to use the power he ignored in his own verse even if he can copy it.

So, if you want your personal fanfiction to happen go to fanfiction.net


----------



## Juub (Jan 10, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Even if Buu copied that shit as long as he hasn't use it he will never use it in any OBD match.


Fair enough.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> He only gained it after witnessing Kibito Kai's teleportation when he was Kid Buu.
> 
> Buuhan existed prior to this and hadn't learned it. (Otherwise he would have teleported straight to Goku & Vegeta rather than flying around the planet to them.)


.Yeah i remembered that.He saw it when kibito saved goku and vegeta which is impressive as kid buu is not clever while buuhan is borderline genius especially after piccolo absorsbed .He can still do the thing with vegito tho.Meaning to go and stuff midora and then explode.Or throw a piece of him and cage him.Also i cant see how midora kills buu.And the fact that buu has more stamina does not help.Also buu can just throw pieces of him in the ground to hit midora after he deactivates minority world which has a limited range.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> So that.He can still do the thing with vegito tho.Meaning to go and stuff midora and then explode.Or throw a piece of him and cage him.Also i cant see how midora kills buu.And the fact that buu has more stamina does not help.



Deliberately throwing yourself into Midora's mouth is just asking to be eaten. I doubt there are many characters that are as great at digesting food as Midora going by Toriko standards.

Caging Midora likely won't work well either. Midora has a planetary-sized tongue which he can spam, and he can go invisible to launch sneak attacks.

Midora can activate Minority World to reverse Buu's living into dying, and reflect Buu's attacks back at him.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Caging Midora likely won't work well either. Midora has a planetary-sized tongue which he can spam



He still need star level force to overpower buu's hold.

 His tongue being planetary size won't help him when he won't even have a chance to force it out of his mouth..

That's why I said only hax that can ignore conventional durability can give him a win.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Deliberately throwing yourself into Midora's mouth is just asking to be eaten. I doubt there are many characters that are as great at digesting food as Midora going by Toriko standards.
> 
> Caging Midora likely won't work well either. Midora has a planetary-sized tongue which he can spam, and he can go invisible to launch sneak attacks.
> 
> Midora can activate Minority World to reverse Buu's living into dying, and reflect Buu's attacks back at him.


 What you dont understand is midora cannot hurt buu at all.Buu will just enter his mouth and explode.Also how can he kill buu?All things minority world kill had some sort of Organs.Buu has none of that and the fact that he has absorsbed so many characters make a completely unknown about what would happen.Best thing i could think minority world would achieve is maybe make him revert to buu or break apart his atoms however as he doesnt have organs he cant just die like that.So imo midora cant kill him.And once midora deactivate's minority world buu will just reform or absorb him.Also buuhan being far more clever will already throw pieces on the ground to regenerate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> He still need star level force to overpower buu.
> 
> planetary size or not.


What i dont get is how mw will lead to buu'a death.As far as i remember it leads to minority's in his body.Buu however isnt an organic being.He cant die except if all his atoms are destroyed.And i doubt midora can destroy all his atoms if any.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 10, 2017)

The massive advantage of midora speed prevents buu from simply entering your mouth so easily.

And those who ate the full menu and use the back channels can not pass between space like Teppei instead to the heart of komatsu, or was it a skill of it?


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> What i dont get is how mw will lead to buu'a death.As far as i remember it leads to minority's in his body.Buu however isnt an organic being.He cant die except if all his atoms are destroyed.And i doubt midora can destroy all his atoms if any.



Body of the boo is formed by cells, when genki dama the reaches the narration says that every cell of her body was destroyed, since minority world affects special cells like the gourmet I see no reason not to affect those of buu.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> Body of the boo is formed by cells, when genki dama the reaches the narration says that every cell of her body was destroyed, since minority world affects special cells like the gourmet I see no reason not to affect those of buu.


And what will it do?He has atoms.That's what spirit bomb destroyed.Actually spirit bomb destroyed buu in a sub molecular stste because he still regenerated after becoming smoke.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> What i dont get is how mw will lead to buu'a death.


Depends on how people treat that one weakness buu had for his absorption. I already said my point in an earlier page



> Buu however isnt an organic being


Doesn't really matter. if you are organic or not. as long as you have atoms shit can affect you.



> He cant die except if all his atoms are destroyed.And i doubt midora can destroy all his atoms if any.


Er technically that's not really right. but it can be considered true..

He can't die as long as he has a part of him that exist.

the smallest we have seen is mist/smoke, not atom.



Toaa said:


> And what will it do?He has atoms.That's what spirit bomb destroyed.Actually spirit bomb destroyed buu in a sub molecular stste because he still regenerated after becoming smoke.



:every thing in the universe has atoms. ..... the spirit bomb killed buu by leaving nothing behind not because it targets atoms or cells.......

In the first place the spirit bomb don't target shit it is an attack that has accumulated energy through out a world - that's all there is to it..


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> The massive advantage of midora speed prevents buu from simply entering your mouth so easily.
> 
> And those who ate the full menu and use the back channels can not pass between space like Teppei instead to the heart of komatsu, or was it a skill of it?


You are forgetting that buu will enclose him or go for a sneak attack from under him.Or buu can disrupt him with vice shout.The one gotenks used was enough to push back piccolo who was standing behind him.And piccolo has better stats than midora.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Depends on how people treat that one weakness buu had for his absorption. I already said my point in an earlier page
> 
> 
> Doesn't really matter. if you are organic or not. as long as you have atoms shit can affect you.
> ...


I think that was atom's or molecules?Regardless minority world hasnt shown to be able to destroy this only disrupt them and midora cant keep on all the time.He can use it for some second's.My post wasn't stating that minority world wont affect him.Just that the method that it was shown working cant kill him.


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 10, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> The massive advantage of midora speed prevents buu from simply entering your mouth so easily.



Buu could probably just separate into thousands of clones like he did here  and swarm Midora. The ki blast spam he could easily do would be multiplied leaving Midora less room to dodge and since Midora wouldn't be able to deal with one Buu a swarm of them could easily surround him and punch him to death or make it impossible for him to escape one of them entering his mouth.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> And what will it do?He has atoms.That's what spirit bomb destroyed.Actually spirit bomb destroyed buu in a sub molecular stste because he still regenerated after becoming smoke.




I dont know, but ichiryuu was dissipating the atoms of the rocks with minority world, what boo can do if midora do the same with it? Regeneration is at the molecular level.

Someone with molecular regeneration can not remake atomic bonds by what I know, as atoms are much smaller than molecules


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> I dont know, but ichiryuu was dissipating the atoms of the rocks with minority world, what boo can do if midora do the same with it? Regeneration is at the molecular level.
> 
> Someone with molecular regeneration can not remake atomic bonds by what I know, as atoms are much smaller than molecules


From what i remember he was turning them moody.Also that was only shown to rock's and not to opponent's not even to the fodder dinosaur's and buu's are much harder to disrupt.Also i think midora managed to counter it by hitting himself?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> I think that was atom's or molecules?Regardless minority world hasnt shown to be able to destroy this only disrupt them and midora cant keep on all the time.He can use ot for some second's.



I never said Minority world would destroy buu.





jay6572 said:


> Someone with molecular regeneration can not remake atomic bonds by what I know, as atoms are much smaller than molecules



destruction is completely not related to regen. there's some sort of reason that is nott related to destruction of said body part is why you can't regenerate it, if you have a regeneration ability. You know like anti-regen hax, low energy or some other shit..

If you have no arm that means molecule or even atom related to you don't exist in that area of your body and When you regenerated that arm that mean you are already regenerating the atoms or whatever shit exist in your arm..

Because You as a being or even an object cannot exist without any atom in your body.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> From what i remember he was turning them moody.Also that was only shown to rock's and not to opponent's not even to the fodder dinosaur's and buu's are much harder to disrupt.Also i think midora managed to counter it by hitting himself?



Well, when minority world capacity is explained it is said that it affects the atomic performance of beings (it is even using an insect in explanation), and it is said that ichiryuu can affect the minorities of the world, hell, ichiryuu even used this ability to Regenerate the molecules of his body that had been eaten by the midora hungry space (he could do the reverse with the boo molecules), so it is plausible that he can affect beings (excluding rocks or fodder) at a high level in their structure molecular

Look at it, it uses the minority world to heal itself (proof that it can affect someone in molecular structures) Could do the inverse to buu, since the body of boo will not be injured, the minority would do if destructures (which the opposite that ichiryuu did)



And on whether or not to affect the atomic or molecular structures of buu by the power level. Since I yours, by the parameters of the OBD beam atomic / molecular level works independent of the conventional durability, since the person did not show resistance to this


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 10, 2017)

There's another thing to take into account when asking how would minority world affect buu. Couldn't buu transform his own body on a molecular level to counter it? If he can control his own body to the point he can actively make the decision to reform when he's smoke his bodily manipulation should be to a pretty high degree. He can control his own functions very well. This is also showcased with how he fights Goku and Vegeta within himself.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

Generally buu is a weird subject about minority world.For example in gravity it changed direction which makes no sense.That's why the effects on anythign other than beings with flesh and the likes is weird and victim to interpretantion.There is also the fact that buu can already manipulate his molecules at a level much higher than whaterver minority world worked on.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 10, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> I never said Minority world would destroy buu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see thank you.

And what do you think about it?



Ichiryuu used minority world in its own molecules to heal itself (not only can it change the atomic structures of the rock, as even the molecules of the body of someone of high level, that is his)

Perhaps people have misunderstood the minority world's ability to manipulate the minority.

The ichiryuu copor was injured, the molecules trying to heal were the minority, what ichiryuu did was reverse this, the minority became the majority and all molecules healed quickly, because that is the power of it, against the minority.

Since the body of boo will not be injured (midora can not even hurt it) most will be having all molecules cured / bound, and when minority world is activated most will reverse this picture, the minority will prevail and The molecules will no longer want to be bound (as it turns out with the atoms of the rock)

Couldn't  do that in boo?  Since it directly affects the nodes (as happened with the rocks)


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

No because whay they did is basic.Buu can dosconnect his body shape it and even control from a distance.He has perfect control of it.So saying that minority control will manage to do anything might be nlf.Im not sure if he can revert his state to kid buu.But then midora is dead.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2017)

> Ichiryuu used minority world in its own molecules to heal itself (not only can it change the atomic structures of the rock, as even the molecules of the body of someone of high level, that is his)
> 
> Perhaps people have misunderstood the minority world's ability to manipulate the minority.
> 
> ...


 er I have no clue what you said or even what you are asking... pls rephrase it in simpler words.



Toaa said:


> No because whay they did is basic.Buu can dosconnect his body shape it and even control from a distance.He has perfect control of it.So saying that minority control will manage to do anything might be nlf.Im not sure if he can revert his state to kid buu.But then midora is dead.



Thing is even if you can control your body part from inside out or even chopped up it doesn't mean you have control over your atomic, cellular or even molecular structure for your body what it only means is you can control your body from inside out with the maximum of being chopped up sizes. that's literally all it is..........

You need the character to show the level of control for Atomic, cellular, molecular before saying he can control those properties of his body and Buu hasn't done that.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> er I have no clue what you said or even what you are asking... pls rephrase it in simpler words.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has shown molecular control and surely cell.Im still referencing the part where be became smoke.At that level it could not be cells anymore but rather molecule's or atoms im not sure.Buu being able to come back from that state shows that level of control .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> He has shown molecular control and surely cell.Im still referencing the part where be became smoke.At that level it could not be cells anymore but rather molecule's or atoms im not sure.Buu being able to come back from that state shows that level of control .



maybe molecular level. and scaling from Cell it would be at cellular level or some shit considering cell could exist as a single cell and he did do so after exploding which was explained in the manga,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> maybe molecular level. and scaling from Cell it would be at cellular level or some shit considering cell could exist as a single cell and he did do so after exploding which was explained in the manga,


Point is cell has flesh however buu does not.You can't call that a cell.It could only be molecule's.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Point is cell has flesh however buu does not.You can't call that a cell



Cells aren't limited to flesh,,

  Cells are shit that exist inside living object.. doesn't matter if you have flesh skin or not...


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Cells aren't limited to flesh,,
> 
> Cells are shit that exist inside living object.. doesn't matter if you have flesh skin or not...


Problem is buu has exhibit stuff cell's cant do.He has exhibit regeneration highter than even cell who could regenerate from a single cell.Buu cannot have the same tier of regeneration as cell.This was shown through the whole arc because even though the z fighters have fought cell they did not know how to kill buu.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Problem is buu has exhibit stuff cell's cant do.He has exhibit regeneration highter than even cell who could regenerate from a single cell.Buu cannot have the same tier of regeneration as cell.This was shown through the whole arc because even though the z fighters have fought cell they did not know how to kill buu



Because Cell is a dumbass who literally told the Z fighter how to kill him.. He literally revealed that 3 times.

1 was his copy in Dr Gero's lab.
2 was when he pointed it out during his completion if I remember it correctly.
3 was when he return as SPC after exploding with Goku.
 Buu didn't and Buu was also smart enough to kill the one person that can seal him..


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 10, 2017)

My native linguage is Italian, it's difficult sometimes to phrase English sentences for me.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 10, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Because Cell is a dumbass who literally told the Z fighter how to kill him.. He literally revealed that 3 times.
> 
> 1 was his copy in Dr Gero's lab.
> 2 was when he pointed it out during his completion if I remember it correctly.
> ...


I mean that they have killed cell.They knew with buu who had regwneration to at least destroy his cells(he most lilely does not have).He was still fine.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey guys, isn't Hax like Food Luck and Minority world considered as NLF ? those hax can't work against people far above Midora and Ichiryuu's stats ?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> Hey guys, isn't Hax like Food Luck and Minority world considered as NLF ? those hax can't work against people far above Midora and Ichiryuu's stats ?



Normally Hax is shit that doesn't apply to normal NLF which revolve around stats. Due to how the ability operates.

Basically to explain it in simple terms because there's a far better explanation out there.

- Hax are abilities that ignores stat like, Stregnth, DC and Durability.. Most of them are thing that ignore some or more of them.

- Let say Xavier ability to put characters in a coma.

- It doesn't matter if you are a character that can destroy or even survive an attack at universal scale as long as your mind is unprotected and have zero resistance to Xavier's type of ability he can put you in a coma.

NLF applies to it based on the resistance of the character to certain hax. not because of normal stat the character holds.




> P.S. ignore the spelling and grammar mistake, I am sleepy.

---

Also depending on how it works food luck could be hax and not.

Lets put it this way.

There are application of food luck that can be considered hax like changing fate or even letting the character see certain future

there are application of it that are obviously limited to stats like its abilities to dispense danger around the character. This obviously going to be NLF considering the highest danger it dispense is below Neo and GOD did die at the end of manga.

Declaring Food luck can dispense threat like Galactus just because it can dispense certain level of danger well you know it would be bullshit


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 11, 2017)

Akira1993 said:


> Hey guys, isn't Hax like Food Luck and Minority world considered as NLF ? those hax can't work against people far above Midora and Ichiryuu's stats ?



Having higher stats doesn't necessarily make one immune to hax or necessarily provider greater resistence to hax.

That would need to be looked at on a character-by-character basis.


Also; somebody up above mentioned Buu could use his Chocolate Beam but Midora can reflect attacks thanks to Minority World.

Buu could get hit with his own attack.


----------



## sought (Jan 11, 2017)

Well the Toriko wank went down the drain, the Taipan snake is 80 million kilometers, and it's leagues stronger then Acacia



Boo stomp the verse


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 11, 2017)

sought said:


> Well the Toriko wank went down the drain, the Taipan snake is 80 million kilometers, and it's leagues stronger then Acacia
> 
> 
> 
> Boo stomp the verse



holy shit

where did you get that?


----------



## Toaa (Jan 11, 2017)

If that's real the neo isnt shit.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Also; somebody up above mentioned Buu could use his Chocolate Beam but Midora can reflect attacks thanks to Minority World.



Yea thing is that chocolate beam can hit stronger shit than what the Minority world have shown to reflect.

 you know Vegito that guy that shits on everyone in DBZ.


----------



## sought (Jan 11, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> holy shit
> 
> where did you get that?



v2 chapter 396



Toaa said:


> If that's real the neo isnt shit.



Yeah, it's dozens of times stronger than eight kings.



multi system star of length


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 11, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Yea thing is that chocolate beam can hit stronger shit than what the Minority world have shown to reflect.
> 
> you know Vegito that guy that shits on everyone in DBZ.



Vegito never tried to reflect / deflect the chocolate beam though.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Vegito never tried to reflect / deflect the chocolate beam though.



And Minority world has never deflected/reflected an attack from someone as strong as buu.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 11, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> And Minority world has never deflected/reflected an attack from someone as strong as buu.



The Chocolate Beam is more of a 'hax' attack than anything. I don't see why it wouldn't be reflected - it's not implied to have special properties like that.

Midora was confident he could reverse Neo-Acacia's Gourmet Hand attack that was bigger than the Neptune-sized Earth. The Chocolate Beam is much smaller by comaprison.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> The Chocolate Beam is more of a 'hax' attack than anything. I don't see why it wouldn't be reflected - it's not implied to have special properties like that.



SO your point is Buu cannot strengthen the attack to appropriate level and would just let the minority reflect it back because it is the Minority world doing the reflect??? Seriously..

Remember chocolate beam is still a beam attack it doesn't matter if it turns the target to candies,milk, or some other inanimate object it is stilll. an attack that has its energies moved along by Majin Buu.

It would be laughable of you think that Buu cannot strengthen or weaken that attack considering he has control over it which was shown multiple times.



Super Perfect Cell said:


> Midora was confident he could reverse Neo-Acacia's Gourmet Hand attack that was bigger than the Neptune-sized Earth. The Chocolate Beam is much smaller by comaprison.



are you pulling a size versus strength here? seriously

out of all the shit you could pull you chose that one?.


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 11, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> SO your point is Buu cannot strengthen the attack to appropriate level and would just take let the minority reflect it back because it is the Minority world??? Seriously
> 
> Remember chocolate beam is still a beam attack it doesn't matter if it turns the target to candies,milk, or some other inanimate object it is steal. an attack that has its energies moved along by Majin Buu.
> 
> ...



Well, it's better than assuming that every single attack created by Buu should be treated as though it has the power of a large star behind it.

I guess when Buu ran through a city it was with the force of a star exploding, or when he flattened a city with his breath it was actually a Large Star+ breath attack?

Also, wouldn't the more powerful the beam attack is theorertically mean it would be reflected with greater force going by the logic of Minority World flipping the minorities and majorities?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> I guess when Buu ran through a city it was with the force of a star exploding, or when he flattened a city with his breath it was actually a Large Star+ breath attack?






shade0180 said:


> It would be laughable of you think that Buu cannot strengthen or weaken that attack considering he has control over it which was shown multiple times.



because making a dumbass retort will help your case??

 people are blood lusted here they aren't holding back..


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 11, 2017)

Anyway, as I said, Minority World should theoretically work even better on a more powerful Chocolate Beam since the majority which is targetting Midora should reverse to greater levels.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Also, wouldn't the more powerful the beam attack is theorertically mean it would be reflected with greater force going by the logic of Minority World flipping the minorities and majorities?



In the first place the minority world still first need to overwhelm the energy that it need to reflect..

and it hasn't shown that ability of reflecting that kind of energy.

as an approximation just think of this.

an attack have energy moving forward
you need some sort of blockade to deflect the attack.

If the blockade is weaker the attack will go through

If the blockade is stronger the attack will either stop or bounce away

as for reflecting an attack same shit is applied.

If the one reflecting the attack is weak the attack will go through
if the one reflecting the attack is stronger the attack will be thrown back and depending on that the attack could also multiply in strength.



With Minority world it still need to overwhelm the energy control of the majority so that the minority can supersede that rule. basically reversing the balance before it can be successful in doing what it does and Minority world hasn't shown that level of energy control. that's the shit I am pointing out.



> Anyway, as I said, Minority World should theoretically work even better on a more powerful Chocolate Beam since the majority which is targetting Midora should reverse to greater levels.



Just going to say no.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 11, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Having higher stats doesn't necessarily make one immune to hax or necessarily provider greater resistence to hax.
> 
> That would need to be looked at on a character-by-character basis.
> 
> ...


Food Luck is basically pseudo reality warping, so NLF apply to it.
I dunno about minority world since I forgot about its mechanism.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 11, 2017)

So if beerus shots a death beam mw will reflect it?


----------



## Zern227 (Jan 11, 2017)

Why are you guys treating the candy beam as if it has DC, just because it can affect stronger people doesn't mean it won't be reflected.. You're also mistaking the reflection effect of Food Luck with Minority world. Food Luck is mostly probability(luck) manipulation.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 11, 2017)

If that attack was that almighty things would t have escalated that badly.Even food luck has a limit.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2017)

Zern227 said:


> hy are you guys treating the candy beam as if it has DC



DC isn't the only thing affected by energy


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 11, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> In the first place the minority world still first need to overwhelm the energy that it need to reflect..
> 
> and it hasn't shown that ability of reflecting that kind of energy.
> 
> ...



I don't really agree with this logic.

The Chocolate Beam and Ki attacks in general don't have any special property to them that makes them immune or more resistant to hax.

Just because it can affect an individual more powerful than Midora (Vegito), doesn't mean it can't be affected by certain techniques or abilities (such as Minority World).


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 11, 2017)

Super Perfect Cell said:


> Just because it can affect an individual more powerful than Midora (Vegito), doesn't mean it can't be affected by certain techniques or abilities (such as Minority World).



I said an specific ability of Minority world the reflection ability won't affect anything stronger than what it has shown because of how the ability works.

 If Minority world is doing shit that ignores energy then I would agree that it would affect shit that does have energy. but as far as minority world is explained, it doesn't.

It just changes changes the minority into the majority, (Atoms, Cells, energy etc). even if you look at it that's literally how that explains.

And the one it is trying to affect here is energy that is beyond what was the capacity shown in the series.



> doesn't mean it can't be affected by certain techniques



I know it can be affected by certain technique.

Minority world is not one of them.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 11, 2017)

sought said:


> v2 chapter 396
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And toriko fought with her? the hell, how does Buu stomp on a multi-sized star snake?


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 11, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> And toriko fought with her? the hell, how does Buu stomp on a multi-sized star snake?



We never see the fight or the result of it. So he doesn't scale.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 11, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> We never see the fight or the result of it. So he doesn't scale.


We also dont know the capture lv of the mamooth.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Jan 12, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> We never see the fight or the result of it. So he doesn't scale.


It's funny because with that ending we can even think that Toriko just died against it


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bad Wolf said:


> It's funny because with that ending we can even think that Toriko just died against it



That's how open ending goes.

. if Toriko manga is a romance harem with that kind of ending you'd see a lot of shit speculation going out there.

none of them would be canon, same shit here.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 12, 2017)

xenos5 said:


> We never see the fight or the result of it. So he doesn't scale.



I see

Maybe someday shimabukuro will even throw some spin off or missing databook on this and the other Toriko demons.

Just out of curiosity, how powerful would this snake just be based on its size?


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 12, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> I see
> 
> Maybe someday shimabukuro will even throw some spin off or missing databook on this and the other Toriko demons.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how powerful would this snake just be based on its size?



It's length is over half the distance between the Earth and Sun so it's over 4 lightminutes long and its diameter is probably several times that of the Sun.

The snake could probably charge through all the planets of the solar system and the star itself without being slowed down. It's kinda ridiculous.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 12, 2017)

jay6572 said:


> I see
> 
> Maybe someday shimabukuro will even throw some spin off or missing databook on this and the other Toriko demons.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how powerful would this snake just be based on its size?



Most likely some form of star level or Large Star level.  It isn't going to be star system level - this is just base on the size given obviously..



sought said:


> multi system star of length



Er no, that snake needs to be 112 times longer to have the diameter of the solar system,  So claiming it as multi star system length is bullshit.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 12, 2017)

Thlugh at the japanese image it was 8000sthkm

By sth i mean something like a symbol


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 12, 2017)

STH means something

basically it means 8000 km  and something.. 

wait it just say 8000? I thought it was 80 million km??

Can you post the raw?

 never mind I saw the raw..


万 = Man = 10,000 in japanese

 so if you have a number next to it you need to multiply it to 10,000 as far as I know.. 8,000 x 10,000 = 80,000,000


----------



## sought (Jan 12, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Most likely some form of star level or Large Star level.  It isn't going to be star system level - this is just base on the size given obviously..
> 
> 
> 
> Er no, that snake needs to be 112 times longer to have the diameter of the solar system,  So claiming it as multi star system length is bullshit.



It was a mistake, I meant that it was multiple times the size of the sun (60 times its diameter or so)




Toaa said:


> Thlugh at the japanese image it was 8000sthkm
> 
> By sth i mean something like a symbol



On raw says 8000万.

万=10^4 In Japanese count, 8000 x 10^4 = 80 million. Is correct as soon as kewl translated


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 12, 2017)

I got it I found a raw on the wiki..


----------



## sought (Jan 12, 2017)

with this the Toriko wank went down the drain.

The fuck man, what is the problem with shimabukuro with sizes? I already thought mammoths the size of the sun were too exaggerated.

And to think that with these space creatures toriko just need another saga to leverage the DBZ level


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 12, 2017)

What's this about a Star sized snake?


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 12, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Buu is superior when it comes to both DC, Durability and also in regen considering Buu literally was smoked and could still recreate himself.
> 
> your claim for the superior DC. (I know you didn't say Star level but the implication is obvious considering the start of Star level is fucking first form Frieza as of Supers, which everyone in Z is getting scaled to for obvious reason)
> 
> ...



Except I didn't claim anything like that and you know it. Find the quote. 

Or are you going to continue to be a coward and straw man me again?

Midora can copy regen and minority world affects energy attacks, there's nothing Buu can do. 

And Midora is Star level.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 12, 2017)

God is still stated to be the ultimate ingredient that has existed since the Big Bang, it has better accolades than any of these new creatures and is a universal terror. There's a reason the nitro were focusing on neo and not them. 

Don't be retarded and badger on about capture levels, unless you want me to explain how it's problematic to capture Star sized animals. 

And the fact there's Star sized planets on top of this should demonstrate that some of the planets Neo has encountered are huge. 

Still not seeing anyone address Jirou knocking a supernova.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 12, 2017)

So it's only compared to the eight kings on an individual level?

Not seeing how it's stronger than neo or god or Slime or the three disciples when it's not even compared to them, nor does it have accolades or feats in spitting distance of them.

How is it then that it's got a C.L that's over half a million if it's only dozens of times stronger?

It couldn't be that C.Ls aren't entirely measurements of strength could it...


----------



## Toaa (Jan 12, 2017)

Kaant is a retard.Keeps pushing shit only he believes.

yeah kaant keep believing star lv midora


It treats the ones you mentioned at the top of the food chain as shit.Your theory is about as dead as dead can be.So you got no proof on the cl of mamooths so no large planet lv midora.Gets treated like shit from buu.


----------



## Keishin (Jan 12, 2017)

Kaaant said:


> So it's only compared to the eight kings on an individual level?
> 
> Not seeing how it's stronger than neo or god or Slime or the three disciples when it's not even compared to them, nor does it have accolades or feats in spitting distance of them.
> 
> ...


560 000 : 6000 = 93.333x stronger than the 8 Kings if PLs = Strength. It means that it's literally "Dozens" of times stronger instead of "hundreds" with the over-half-a-million Capture Level.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 12, 2017)

Toaa said:


> Kaant is a retard.Keeps pushing shit only he believes.
> 
> yeah kaant keep believing star lv midora
> 
> ...



No one can even read what you write half the time, and you are a self established retard that cannot even understand what others post.


Keishin said:


> 560 000 : 6000 = 93.333x stronger than the 8 Kings if PLs = Strength. It means that it's literally "Dozens" of times stronger instead of "hundreds" with the over-half-a-million Capture Level.



It doesn't though, it's been long established that CL can mean a whole degree of things, like how God and Another require hundreds of thousands of years to prep or that one cherry that had to be spooked to be captured.

Like I said, it's compared to the eight kings individually, who's combined strength goes up exponentially when they gang up on one opponent.

No indication that it's anywhere near as strong as the king of the universe, Neo "the universe's greatest disaster", God "the ultimate predator/ingredient" the FHK's demons who all have accolades of their own, or wings or the three disciples (base ichryuu being superior to Slime).

And Toriko is about to have a warm up fight with it.

Best you can argue is it'd give the top tiers a hard fight, otherwise what was the point in the nitro working for over half the multiverse's existence to just stop neo whilst nebulae of these mammoths existed.

Don't waste my time arguing about the vastness of the universe when neo travelled the whole of the blue universe eating everything and he's still beneath Slime.

Astounding how not only do we know neo has eaten stars but we have Star sized planets, Star sized elephants and snakes that are found in one mere section of one universe (neo having eaten all the mass of one of its counterparts for fuck's sake) and we're still having this debate.

Supernova knocking Teppei, and jirou breaking the supernova tanking golden materials but that's uncomfortable so pretend that didn't happen. Universe sized stomachs, galaxies worth of ejected mass in a few days or weeks.

"Large planet level Toriko"

What a joke, "I don't like it, it didn't happen" isn't an argument.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 12, 2017)

Also, the supernova that Don did against neo is the maximum that the body of asarudy could handle



He says that had enought power to reproduce small stars in his prime


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 12, 2017)

Inb4 damage control.

Small stars in the context of Toriko where we have Star sized planets in the background.

Either way the guy packs mass into his supernova attack; big shock he could actually make one in his real form. 

I've heard people say apparently Slime wasn't even a good spirit, but came back as one because he was just that strong.  

And inferior characters like Teppei can knock actual supernova.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 12, 2017)

Maybe that could change things.

Kewl had posted two extra images of volume 43 on his website, I had asked him what the translation of the speeches and pair and acacia was, he follows what he replied





Says some stars and galaxies are gone


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 12, 2017)

The raw and the kewl site


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 12, 2017)

We actually know they've been chasing him for over half the universe's existence. 

Maybe they're talking about since he arrived in the red universe.


----------



## jay6572 (Jan 12, 2017)

Kaaant said:


> We actually know they've been chasing him for over half the universe's existence.
> 
> Maybe they're talking about since he arrived in the red universe.



Look at this, translation of kewl says that Neo ate an astronomical amount of stars until galaxies disappear





Before when this chapter was released we could not say that such bright spots are stars, because it could be confused with the stars of space, but now with the extra page of volume 43 we have an argument to support







Don slime says that neo ate stars, fact confirmed by pair. Possible lvl star NEO


----------



## Super Perfect Cell (Jan 13, 2017)

It's almost certain that Neo is Star Level.

An important thing to remember is that almost every feat from Acacia in the final battle was when Acacia was holding back; he never intended to win in the first place. He simply wanted them to feed him their rage so that Neo would vomit everything it's eaten.


----------



## Toaa (Jan 13, 2017)

Yeah yeah keep tweeting.


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 13, 2017)

Go away Toa, you have nothing interesting to add.


----------



## MysticBlade (Jan 13, 2017)

He devoured the entirety of our home "blue space"
An *astronomical number of stars and galaxies disapeared*!!!

*If he's revived, you can bet this red space won't be here for long!!
*
So neo's top predator like we've been saying.


----------



## Kaaant (Jan 13, 2017)

This doesn't change what we've always known.


----------



## Brolypotence (Jan 13, 2017)

5 pages


----------



## sought (Jan 13, 2017)

I had seen the extra pages, but did not know they had translated

Oh man, How to get things now?


----------

